# Help identifying wood!



## bsshog40 (Dec 1, 2019)

I got this in a box of scrap wood that was given to me a while back. I'm thinking it may be some sort of Brazilian wood but not sure. It is a very hard wood. Its also a little darker than what the pics show.  Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Fred Bruche (Dec 1, 2019)

Colors and appearance look like claro walnut. The smell after light sanding should be a clue.


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 1, 2019)

Fred Bruche said:


> Colors and appearance look like claro walnut. The smell after light sanding should be a clue.


I have a couple pieces of this stuff. More like small blocks. I cut one in half to make two 2 1/2" blanks. Won't be grain orientated but they still look good. It did have a peculiar smell when I cut it.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 1, 2019)

Fred Bruche said:


> Colors and appearance look like claro walnut. The smell after light sanding should be a clue.



Agree, it sure looks like Walnut to me.  Please explain "peculiar" smell.  I love the smell of Walnut!!!


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 7, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> Agree, it sure looks like Walnut to me.  Please explain "peculiar" smell.  I love the smell of Walnut!!!


I guess I missed your question Tom. Can't explain the smell, just different from anything else I've cut.


----------

